# Adding Salt



## marcjr (Feb 28, 2015)

*


----------



## marcjr (Feb 28, 2015)

*


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Keep up the good water quality, things will heal up quickly...

Give it some time to adjust as the injuries seem to be from the previous owner


----------



## marcjr (Feb 28, 2015)

*


----------



## Fisch (Mar 17, 2015)

salt is only for killing bacteria and calming the fish down... if its fin rot you should see about doing a salt bath... there are plenty of pages out there with info...

google it... there is a lot of reading material on it

http://bettasplendid.weebly.com/salt-baths.html

just an example...

BUT... if its just bad water... then do water changes... i know the discussion from that is do you do 1 big water change or many frequent ones... and honestly I dont know which is best. But doing a 20 to 30 percent water change... every so often is never a bad thing... simply because who likes to swim in a piss filled pool... NO ONE hhahaha

good luck and I hope that helps


----------



## marcjr (Feb 28, 2015)

*


----------



## Ariana_Grande (Apr 12, 2015)

they pet store guy told me a trade secret is always have a little salt in the water at all times


----------



## Fisch (Mar 17, 2015)

if you keep salt in the tank at all times... its hard to have some crustaceans or snails to clean the tank due to the salt.

But yes keeping salt in the tank can calm down alot of fish


----------

